

Going Mobile - DesignerEu

I&#x27;m curious about how many other people have gone totally mobile. In May of 2008 I was relieved of my beloved MacBook Pro, which I was probably way too attached to. Rather than being angry or very sad, as I expected to be, I found myself &#x2F;relieved&#x2F;. I suddenly had lots of free time to do many other things I never seemed to manage to do before. Since it wasn&#x27;t yet possible to get insurance for a stolen computer I was unable to afford a new one and eventually replaced it with a really crappy used computer. I was even more relieved when &#x2F;that computer&#x2F; just stopped working. Since then I&#x27;ve been using an iPod Touch (not updated or changed much since 2010--That&#x27;d require a computer :P). I&#x27;ve also gotten some used smartphones from people no longer using them, and bought an unlocked Android phone about seven months ago. The online world hasn&#x27;t yet fully adapted to this mobile technology, but I know it will. Have you?
======
CyberFonic
Whilst the power of some smartphones is satisfactory for general work, I find
the screen size to be the biggest issue. I still prefer to work on 14+ inch
screens. The other issue is that a full-size keyboard is much more convenient
as well.

I have tried using an Android phone, BT keyboard and HDMI monitor together.
Whilst it is doable, a ChromeBook (in developer mode) is far more practical
for me.

